# Mail comptes imap et pop ?



## fredada (14 Octobre 2012)

bonjour à tous,

je vais essayer de résumer un truc inextricable pour moi...

Pendant des mois le rapatriement de mes 2 adresses mail orange dans Mail sous mac OS 10.6.8
s'est très bien passé.

Puis j'ai eu régulièrement des soucis de mot de passe non reconnu alors que tout était exact ou de serveur pop ou smtp non reconnu dans l'application Mail. 
J'ai donc supprimé ces 2 comptes puis les ai recréé 
Maintenant quand je mes un serveur de réception *pop.orange.fr*
même souci de mot de passe, de reconnaissance de compte ou de serveur je ne sais pas ...
Donc j'ai supprimé à nouveau ce compte et l'ai recréé avec un serveur d'envoi  *imap.orange.fr*, proposé par défaut dans MAIL.

Ce coup-ci ça marche mais dans mail, il se créé une série de nouvelles boites aux lettres 
( delete message, draft, outbox, quarantaine, sent messages, trash)
qui font doublons avec celles déjà existantes dans la colone de gauche de MAIL.

- d'où peuvent venir ces problèmes de mot de passe ?
- quelle différence entre pop et imap ?
- comment ne pas voir toutes ces boites aux lettres supplémentaires ?
- d'où peuvent venir ces problèmes de mot de passe ou de compte non reconnus alors que les identifiants sont bons ?

Grand merci d'avance, enfin je dirais même SOS:rose:
fredo


----------



## fredada (14 Octobre 2012)

personne pour m'aider ? :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (14 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je vais répondre sur ce que je sais,
Un compte pop fonctionne de la même façon que un compte imap. 
Sauf que en imap, il se synchronise. Si vous relevez le courrier sur une machine A, et ensuite sur une machine B, le message lu sur la machine A sera déjà considéré comme lu sur la machine B. 
Ce que ne fera pas le pop. 
Je ne pense pas que ces problèmes de mot de passe viennent de chez vous, mais plutôt d'un serveur orange.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------




fredada a dit:


> personne pour m'aider ? :rateau:



Nous sommes dimanche. Un peu de patience.


----------



## fredada (14 Octobre 2012)

et... ces boites qui apparaissent dans le menu gauche de MAIL,
delete message, draft, outbox, quarantaine, sent messages, trash,

une idée de ce que c'est, si c'est lié à MAIL ou autre... ?
Si on peut les supprimer pour ne pas faire double emploi dans le menu ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 je ne connais pas l'IMAP chez Orange, mais quelques infos : 

- les boites deleted, draft, sent... sont dûes au compte IMAP

- sauf si ça a changé récemment, on ne peut être en IMAP chez Orange que si on a souscrit à l'offre Gigamail, qui est payante.

Renseigne toi la dessus (Assistance Orange sur le Net), et fais attention avant de supprimer un compte.

Un exemple pris au hasard : http://assistance.orange.fr/reconfi...r-beneficier-de-l-imap-avec-gigamail-2907.php


----------



## ntx (14 Octobre 2012)

Quand tu tu travailles avec un compte IMAP, tu travailles directement sur le serveur de ton fournissseur. Le client (Mail) fait donc apparaître les répertoires qui se trouve sur ce serveur (inbox, sent, ... distants). Ils ne font pas doublons avec ceux qui existaient déjà qui sont les répertoires "locaux". Et hors de questions de les supprimer. Normalement si tu as plusieurs comptes IMAP, Mail regroupe les répertoires inbox, sent et autres.

Pour le rangement de tes mails, tu peux créer soit un répertoire "local" soit un répertoire sur le serveur, mais il faut savoir que la grande majorité des fournisseurs limite la taille des répertoires sur leur serveur et qu'il faut donc éviter de stocker trop de chose et rapatrier les mails "lourds".


----------



## fredada (14 Octobre 2012)

j'ai tout refait en imap,
.... j'avais 2 mot de passe identiques pour ces adresses orange,
j'ai modifié l'un des 2 et tout remarche...
il y a peut-être une explication mais bon je ne vois pas,
bref ça marche !

merci à vous pour ces éclaircissements rapides , super...!

bonne soirée. fredo


----------

